# Blue Buffalo Wilderness GI Problems?



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

I know this topic has been discussed in other threads (I have read most of them) but just wanted to clarify and concise the data and thoughts on BB Wilderness. So we brought our puppy home 4 days ago and planned on using the breeders food (Purina Pro Plan Sport All Life Stages) but after reading reviews, looking at dog food adviser, and talking to our vet who recommended a dedicated puppy food, we decided to choose BB Wilderness Puppy Dry. We made the decision based on what was available at our local petsmart last night and had 5 stars on dog food adviser. So today I have been doing a little more research and have come across multiple forums saying how BB can cause GI problems later in life and diarrhea. I was just wondering if anyone has personal experience with BB and if there are any problems associated? I understand all dogs GI systems are different and what happens to one may not to another but just looking for input. 

FYI we are phasing out her old food with the BB in increments. She really isn't eating much (about 1 cup a day currently) but the vet said not to worry, she is probably just nervous. We are giving her a lot of treats though which may have something to do with it (Purina Pro Sport and BB Wilderness).


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson was on purina at the breeder. We switched to blue buffalo for about 4-5 mos. he always had soft stools so I decided to try taste of the wild. Stools firmed up and I haven't looked back. He's only one, so I can't speak to older issues, if any.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

mlwindc said:


> Wilson was on purina at the breeder. We switched to blue buffalo for about 4-5 mos. he always had soft stools so I decided to try taste of the wild. Stools firmed up and I haven't looked back. He's only one, so I can't speak to older issues, if any.


Also, we order our TOTW from amazon -- free shipping with prime! Couldn't be easier


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, did you switch to high prairie or pacific stream formula? This is my new wife and my first dog, I am overwhelmed by all the different options. haha.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our dogs eat TOTW puppy formula. We rotate the flavor each time we buy a bag between the 2 options.


----------



## Kodabear75 (Oct 2, 2013)

We've had our V for about 6 weeks now and the breeder had her on BB wilderness which I thought was a good brand but her stools were extremely soft which I didn't think was normal. I asked our vet if we could gradually change foods and we now have her on taste of the wild and her stool firmed up.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson's on pacific stream salmon. We gradually mixed it with the blue buffalo but it didn't really take much to get him to eat it. While we did do blue buffalo puppy formula, we just went with regular adult TOTW. Wilson's a big boy (63 lbs at 1 year), so I didn't feel he needed the extras in puppy formula. We supplement with eggs, lean meats, and other good stuffs when he's hungry and been exercising a lot. But the TOTW salmon has been good for his digestion and poops.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue is my only comment on this


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I put my boy on purina pro plan ALS at 6 months and never looked back. His stools are solid. He eats two & half cups a day. I know there is a tun of hype about grain free. Seems like most dogs have strange/loose frequent stools on those high protein grain free foods. Just my observation. I also like that I have never heard of any recalls with this brand of purina.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

My breeder started our V on Eukanuba and did well on it. I decided to change to the Blue Wilderness because of the high ratings. Unfortunately our V had soft stools from the get go and sometimes really bad diarrhea. I had gradually changed the food. I decided to change to Taste of The Wild and he started getting solid stools right away, In my opinion I would stay away from the Blue wilderness because of my experience and there are numerous postings about it causing diarrhea.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My nephew tried it. He owns a kennel, and had the same results as stated above. Frequent loose stools by a big population of the dogs, diarrhea in puppies. He no longer uses BB.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't give much input on BB (we're on TOTW), but to firm his stool up mix in some uncooked oats and/or canned pumpkin. I'd also suggest probiotics to help out his system. We use a daily scoop of plain greek yogurt, but there are also powders available.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Rudy said:


> Blue is my only comment on this


Hey Rudy, what did you mean by that post? Haha.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Seems like a consensus on TOTW. We decided to stick with the BB for now but even with the half and half mix with pro plan sport she is pooping more and it is softer. May try some yogurt to see but she still isn't eating much. Hopefully she will continue to eat more as time goes on.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if BB does it, but some brands let you return the food for a refund if your not satisfied. Its just something to keep in mind, if it doesn't work out for you.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue buffalo has mucho information with Red V and there pups and why not

Marketing and $$$ thrown at BS does not make a product even good or close to great 

Consumers get consumed 

1 of my contracts in writing Baby Willows in fact you feed this processed crappers Blue Balls ;D

I take the Mate Back

I will gladly post his web site as well 

Real life is so much more fun

In fact there is 1,000's in real accounts from consumers on Blue Balls :

loose runs is the norm :

I stroked out and forgot what any Breeder or Vet knows on core support real foods and supplements "

There like 25 years behind the 8 ball

Karen Da' Becker may last maybe 1 hour live open Chats on how why cell and blood levels respond


plus I agree with 95 percent of Her Earned education and tested facts 



There is zero Processed foods only bought in a bag worthy of a Red without whole foods and key supplements added None 

Fact

and I don't care what we did for the last 25 years and it was all good

more pc bs

I am in the process of a big Move

Jenn is demanding I press Her some Fun :-*

and a 6 ft 4 plus 255 war machine few have defeated 

Is my Boss ;D

by choice

a unhappy Puddy cat is a unhappy Home ;D

"""ORIJEN""""" is at least closing in and humbles the others by miles 

only chance on processed baggers" 

and does not create Blue Balls ;Dor Buffalo's 

like most we raised them we feed then to are mates far less fats the beef

Back to the move

Jenn has skills ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Agreed Rudy! BB is expensive only to back the high cost of their marketing. Jarpee, I suggest you also take a trip to your local holistic pet store. They are very knowledgeable in the products they sell and can help guide you on the best choice for you and your dog. Don't ask the vet, they did not go to school for nutrition guidance. If the bag says 'complete and balanced' that's good enough for them!

There are tons of options out there. Knowledge is power!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

God Bless C Blue 

she cares more then most and Fears not the Core truth For Reds 

Natural and Nature still humble Man

C. Blue

Data the man who can said Hi to you today and others 

via e-mail to me

He wishes the best


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Silly question: What qualifies a breed to be a "large breed" for feeding purposes? Are Vs large breed?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

V's are medium size! They do not qualify for 'large breed' food. Do go to a holistic food store and talk to someone there. Trust me, they can help you weed through the food madness! Take your dog with you when you go.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Will do CB, just found one in our area. Will go soon. What do you guys think of the site dog food advisor? Is their data legit?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Fair to middle of the road raters it seems?

There examples just a few Blue Buff 4 stars and some winers 

Natural balance 3.5 stars most think great ??? 

Eukapuka ;D 3.3 stars and dropping : 

ORIJEN 5 stars  THE BEST Moon raves and reviews as the Cleanest real 1st through 5 real foods bagged Crapper ;D ;D

Words Help yes and research 

provin earned track records winning choices over 50 years mean more 

amen 

Now you can start feasting Tonight's choice grown baby reds, fresh garden salads all the sides , side steamed brown rice 

all green teas just a dash of real Honey 

Walla Walla sweets and 350 lbs of fresh Halibut and 55 lbs of fresh king" slamming salmon all old school low heat wood fires and I hand made the Pumpkin Pies ;D

I never drink you may choose your valley wines?

I will be dressed in the traditional Viking War wear  and I will be your server 

Jenn Earned it ;D

Earned whole foods mean more


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

My puppy was also on Purina Pro Plan when we got him. He is now one. Switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness hoping to help his gas issues...didn't seem to change anything. Started with yogurt once a day and that was helping gas, but now doesn't seem to be working anymore? Thoughts on gas? TOTW users, any problems with this...better? Worse?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kibble Orijen By Miles  


Blue balls ;D hurts the Core some and created runs gas and loose stools

hyped $ marketed Junk in the trunk

Purina : is not even core supporting foods it could make fine caged farm raised Roosters Foods?  :

compare all

Orijen the Tight Fit and look at the 1st 10 products used in the bag this matters far more 

dog food advisor  


Bifidus supporting Yogurt is a better then great add and digestive supporting choice as well


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

As a follow up, we switched to Orijen and her stool is now firm and a proper looking dark brown color (not the very light brownish green on BB). She now poops 2 times a day, sometimes 3, instead of the 4-5 times on BB. Her gas has also improved and her coat is just amazing. We are very happy on the Orijen and she seems to like it just fine. We plan to stay on Orijen forever barring any unforseen circumstances.


----------

